# Best price on buying a 722 (new customer)



## bjf2007 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi,

Thinking of switching to DISH.
If I wanted to buy a 722 any idea what the best price might be.

I saw Costco was selling it but didn't see it recently.

Curious if anyone knew of the best going rate.

Thanks, bjf


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Try www.dishstore.net. Claude will do you right.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> Try www.dishstore.net. Claude will do you right.


Hello all,

Haven't been here for awhile. Saw this post and unless I am missing something.....why would a new E* sub want to purchase a HD DVR ?
Doesn't E*'s offers include a HD dvr for a new sub ?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Some people want to own their equipment.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Some people want to own their equipment.


Also, no long term commitment.


----------



## bjf2007 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

Yes, no commitment is why I was thinking of buying.

bjf


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Why would you want to pay $550 for a new 722 when your commitment can be cancelled at any time with only a $250 penalty ?

In fact it makes sense to get two of them at the same time because the 18 month commitments run concurrently.

The lease fee is not an inducemnt to buy because it would take a lot longer than 18 months to break even.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

^
I agree. With the ever changing landscape of D* & E*, and the possibility of jumping ship whenever I want, I’ll never shell out that much money for any providers equipment. I too like owning all of my electronic equipment, but when it comes to this it’s a no brainer. JMO.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

tm22721 said:


> Why would you want to pay $550 for a new 722 when your commitment can be cancelled at any time with only a $250 penalty ?
> 
> In fact it makes sense to get two of them at the same time because the 18 month commitments run concurrently.
> 
> The lease fee is not an inducemnt to buy because it would take a lot longer than 18 months to break even.


wouldn't E* want the equipment back? (if you canceled)


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

If it is leased equipment they want it back no matter when you cancel. If you cancel, your "bought" receiver isn't going to do you much good anyways  The lease fee is 6 bucks, it would take 91 months (7.6 years) to come out ahead buying. By that time you'd would have wanted to upgrade or would have had to have it serviced for a failure putting the payback period even further out.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

Your forgetting that buying the 722 allows you to resell it on ebay at any time to get most of your money back. Plenty of demand out there. I like owning also.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

jimb said:


> Your forgetting that buying the 722 allows you to resell it on ebay at any time to get most of your money back. Plenty of demand out there. I like owning also.


Agreed. I've seen brand new 722s go for $330 on ebay.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I've got two 508's I'd sell on eBay for, hmmm, well, they have one used one listed with a minimum bid of $25 but no bids. In other words, an used outdated receiver/recorder is worth nothing. My 508's only cost $149 a piece and I've had them 56 months, so I've "made money" by buying them and I'm still using them along with my 722. I didn't buy this time. And I suspect I'll replace the 508's as soon as most of what we watch becomes HD - I don't think my 508's will make 91 months.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

The 622/722 is a much more complicated piece of equipment. HDs fail and we already know the HDMI socket is fragle. I sure as heck woud buy one even if the break even point was 4 years.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

jimb said:


> Your forgetting that buying the 722 allows you to resell it on ebay at any time to get most of your money back. Plenty of demand out there. I like owning also.


And how much would it be worth 5 years from now when it is 2 (or more) generations old? To break even it would have to bring $200, with brand new ones only bringing in $330 (new is $550 plus taxes and/or shipping so it has already lost 40% of it's value) it's doubtful.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

HobbyTalk said:


> And how much would it be worth 5 years from now


I bought my 921 for $1K in January 2004, you can tell I'm a pioneer by the arrows in my back. Its value dropped precipitously after just 3 years.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I resisted leasing for a long time but with this new generation of HD DVRs I gave in. Now have 2 leased 622s. And already they've been replaced by the 722 in E* product lineup. I was lucky. I had bought my 6000 for about $500 and sold it for almost enough to cover the upgrade charge when the 622 was introduced. At the time purchasing a 622 was around $750. I'm guessing E* will make more changes and I'll end up replacing my 622's in 5 years or less. Makes leasing pretty attractive.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

tm22721 said:


> I bought my 921 for $1K in January 2004, you can tell I'm a pioneer by the arrows in my back. Its value dropped precipitously after just 3 years.


You and me both.


----------



## tmanmi (Mar 25, 2005)

By owning your own equipment you don't have to be held hostage by Dish's crappy installers, yes there are some good ones but far and few. I have yet to have a dish employee/contractor set foot on my property, have been with dish for almost 8 years. I have 5 receivers including a 622 and dish has never given me a hassle about installing my own. I just call tech support and tell them that I need to activate a receiver and I am on my way.

I have purchased all of my equipment off ebay with the exception of a 301 that I got many years ago through dish'n-it-up.

Does anyone think that based on your programming package that your calls get handled differently? I have AEP with HD and get a PPV at least once a month. I call dish maybe once or twice a year and have never gotten anyone from a non-US call center.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> And how much would it be worth 5 years from now when it is 2 (or more) generations old? To break even it would have to bring $200, with brand new ones only bringing in $330 (new is $550 plus taxes and/or shipping so it has already lost 40% of it's value) it's doubtful.


I agree that older boxes have no value but the 622/722 has 1080i and DVR I don't care what's out there in 4 years, people will still be buying these things. People will also be adding 2nd HDTVs in their bedroom. How much better can this technology get to the average joe? Heck my Father would be thrilled to have the 622 4 years from now. He's still using a 32'" tube set that doesn't even have S-Video.

And like the above post, no dealing with installers, I can do it all myself.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Elsewhere I posted about many folks being too impatient to have 1080p. But here, I'd have to say the standards will change in 5 years. And my 4+ year old plasma was state of the art at its time - no HDMI. The one set of component inputs work fine because I use an AV receiver, but....

I do agree, though that if you don't have to mess with the dish itself, no installer is better.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

jimb said:


> ... but the 622/722 has 1080i and DVR I don't care what's out there in 4 years, people will still be buying these things.


I can't think of anything that's been rumored that the 722 wouldn't be able to handle. That certainly wasn't the case with the 942 which was destined for DishHD obsolescence the day it came out.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> I can't think of anything that's been rumored that the 722 wouldn't be able to handle. That certainly wasn't the case with the 942 which was destined for DishHD obsolescence the day it came out.


The 942 was much better than the 921, that's for sure.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Indeed it was, but I have to wonder if we ever would have seen the 942 if the 921 hadn't been so bad at the time. Since I already had a 921 that was mostly functional I couldn't see buying a 942 ($700 to avoid a weekly precautionary reset is too much for me) and just waited for the 622.

The 622/722 seems to have much more open road ahead of it than the short-lived (for DishHD) 921 and 942.


----------

